

Ask HN:  Text to Handwritten Letter Service - any interest? - rcavezza

I thought it was interesting that I couldn't find this anywhere.  It's kind of a hassle sometimes to get stamps, write a letter, and send it in the mailbox.  I thought it'd be cool to have a text to handwritten letter service.<p>Idk, maybe charge $5-$10 to write a letter and send it in the mail.  What do you guys think?  Viable?
======
dave1619
No, if I want to send a handwritten note I want it to look like my
handwriting. Maybe you can invent a font-creation web app that analyzes my
handwriting and creates a font for it.

~~~
rcavezza
Yeah, I hear you. Reminds me of Keith Ferrazzi's Holiday card fiasco. Someone
got three different holiday cards from him and they all had different
signatures, lol. (From Never Eat Alone)

------
Jcasc
How would you scale something like this?

$5-$10 to write and send a letter is a bit steep considering a stamp costs
$0.44. I understand the value of convenience, but that much mark up?

~~~
rcavezza
Not really sure how to scale it except to have different people making a few
extra bucks writing letters around the country - crowdsourcing type of thing
w/o any specialized knowledge.

